# How to build drip system for soil.



## PurpleSkunk (Jun 11, 2008)

Materials
pondmaster waterfall replacment pump.19.99 plus tax
timer all i have of now is regular light on off timer 1/2 hour every day i may have to figure out exact timeing,this might be to much and it is i need a timer that turns on for 5 minutes everyday.$5
rain drip 2gph button drippers pack of 25 about $4.
100 foot 1/4 inch tubing.
10 pack of t's to extend tubing.about $3
one extention from pump makes one tube into six.$1
5 gallon jug of water.
some common sense and wahlaaaa.
see pics.


----------



## lyfr (Jun 12, 2008)

thats pretty cool man, wheres the water drain too?  does it allow for "drying out periods?  i was thinkin of usein a variation of your plan for rockwool in like a continuos drip...think that would work?


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Jun 12, 2008)

actually it flows on the floor as before then drys,like when i would water by hand.i just have to keep my resivoir/jug full,i think i'm gonna do 2 minutes everyday to figure out how i would water if i left for more then a week.then maybe i wont have to visit so often. if i have to i will turn on and off myself its definetly easier.


----------



## massproducer (Jun 12, 2008)

so does this leave enough time for your medium to dry out?  Is this a run to waste type set up?


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Jun 12, 2008)

massproducer said:
			
		

> so does this leave enough time for your medium to dry out?  Is this a run to waste type set up?


yes once i figure it out you never want your soil always moist its gotta dry out the purpose of this is to not have to hand water.i dont understand what u mean by wast type set up im not conservin water just making my job easier.


----------



## CasualGrower (Jun 12, 2008)

They have those timers now that are set up for a week now..... Takes 7 days fo the dial to turn..... Instead of having to water evey day on that timer, you can set it up to wate every other or third day with that.

When I was first setting up my drip system I picked up those by mistake heh... had to go back and get the daily timers.


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Jun 12, 2008)

CasualGrower said:
			
		

> They have those timers now that are set up for a week now..... Takes 7 days fo the dial to turn..... Instead of having to water evey day on that timer, you can set it up to wate every other or third day with that.
> 
> When I was first setting up my drip system I picked up those by mistake heh... had to go back and get the daily timers.


where can i get one whats the name?this is exactly what i need but not one that hooks to a hose one that plugs to the wall and then to my pump.all helps is apprecuate thanks again casualgrower.


----------



## CasualGrower (Jun 12, 2008)

I picked up all my timers at wal mart.... they should be setting right next to each other......  One will have the 24 hour dial and the other will have the days of the week and hours under each day....If I can find it laying around and get my laptop set up, I will throw a pic up.



BAHH... Wife has done something with the 7 day timer...... can't find it right now..


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Jun 12, 2008)

CasualGrower said:
			
		

> I picked up all my timers at wal mart.... they should be setting right next to each other......  One will have the 24 hour dial and the other will have the days of the week and hours under each day....If I can find it laying around and get my laptop set up, I will throw a pic up.
> 
> 
> 
> BAHH... Wife has done something with the 7 day timer...... can't find it right now..


well i just need something to go on every 2 days for about 5 minute im sure i will find something.and it must connect to a plug in the wall then my pump.thanks again casualgrower.
here is some pics of my flower room drip system about done there.


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Jun 12, 2008)

as soon as i get this thing up and running full capacity i'll let u know how long the 5 gallons of water last.maybe it will water for 3 days maybe a week or maybe even 3 weeks thats pushing it but will see.it so cool to have the water drip next to the stem were the main root is.PS


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 12, 2008)

lol,this is agood example of workin smarter instead of harder.good luck with this system.i have an igs dripper system.also,i would change the res every week or so.even if it lasts 3 wks,,i wouldnt let it go unchanged that long.make sure your checkin  the ph of the res also. good luck man


----------



## lyfr (Jun 12, 2008)

PurpleSkunk said:
			
		

> yes once i figure it out you never want your soil always moist its gotta dry out the purpose of this is to not have to hand water.i dont understand what u mean by wast type set up im not conservin water just making my job easier.


 "run to waste" simply means your not recovering water in res. to reuse...which im pretty sure is how you gotta do soil...but then again im a hydro guy.  plants are lookin great PS...must be your system:hubba:  Oh, i goota timer that you can set as little as 1min, once a week, up to 8x every day.  it will even do different times each day. home depot, i get a pic.


----------



## lyfr (Jun 12, 2008)

View attachment 63208

i think it was like 15.99 or so.


----------



## risktaker27 (Jun 12, 2008)

what kinda timer is that lyfr and were did you by it thx.


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Jun 12, 2008)

Aurora_Indicas_Dad said:
			
		

> lol,this is agood example of workin smarter instead of harder.good luck with this system.i have an igs dripper system.also,i would change the res every week or so.even if it lasts 3 wks,,i wouldnt let it go unchanged that long.make sure your checkin  the ph of the res also. good luck man


thanks i will change  often if it dont get used i wouldnt want it sitting.so what kind of timer do u use and how often you turn it on and off.


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Jun 12, 2008)

lyfr said:
			
		

> "run to waste" simply means your not recovering water in res. to reuse...which im pretty sure is how you gotta do soil...but then again im a hydro guy.  plants are lookin great PS...must be your system:hubba:  Oh, i goota timer that you can set as little as 1min, once a week, up to 8x every day.  it will even do different times each day. home depot, i get a pic.


kool i figure that i was hoeping to make a res it is possible for soil but probably wouldnt do well.as for the plants looking good thanks has to do with the breed and lots of trial and error but were getting there.thanks for the pic of the timer can yours turn on every other 2 days so many minutes twice a day?


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 12, 2008)

What if you had 2 of these set up one with nutrients one with water and you get each one to tun on like every 4 days and have it set so one day its nuts thin in 2 days its water and so on... You could set it all up and go n vacation..


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 12, 2008)

But you'd have to have a pretty big rez.


----------



## ChatNoir (Jun 12, 2008)

A fine tutorial, you may think about aerating water as well.


----------



## camcam (Jun 12, 2008)

This is exactly what I need! I have to travel about 30 miles to feed my ladies and this system would be great for me, saves me time and money, excellent tutorial!

P.S Does the PH level of the water change over time at all?? Am going to make a system like this so I could leave the plants for a week and my friend only has to check on them.


----------



## lyfr (Jun 12, 2008)

PurpleSkunk said:
			
		

> kool i figure that i was hoeping to make a res it is possible for soil but probably wouldnt do well.as for the plants looking good thanks has to do with the breed and lots of trial and error but were getting there.thanks for the pic of the timer can yours turn on every other 2 days so many minutes twice a day?


yes, you can set it for like mon-3am...sat-1pm...sat-off-1:01pm...sat-on again 1:02pm and off at midnight. its very versatile.  its the intermatic model DT77 at fine home improvement stores everywhere!  i got mine at home depot or lowes...cant remember.  also has battery backup for clock, and automatically adjusts for sunup/sundown...and daylight savings time.  a bargain at 15.99 or so.


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Jun 12, 2008)

Timmyjg6 said:
			
		

> What if you had 2 of these set up one with nutrients one with water and you get each one to tun on like every 4 days and have it set so one day its nuts thin in 2 days its water and so on... You could set it all up and go n vacation..


i was gonna do that but i was gonna send plian water to my vegg room and some nutrient mix to the flower room as of now ive been useing plain water.


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Jun 12, 2008)

camcam said:
			
		

> This is exactly what I need! I have to travel about 30 miles to feed my ladies and this system would be great for me, saves me time and money, excellent tutorial!
> 
> P.S Does the PH level of the water change over time at all?? Am going to make a system like this so I could leave the plants for a week and my friend only has to check on them.


im not sure i never check ph the less i do the better they do lol.but im sure someone could answer this.


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Jun 12, 2008)

lyfr said:
			
		

> yes, you can set it for like mon-3am...sat-1pm...sat-off-1:01pm...sat-on again 1:02pm and off at midnight. its very versatile.  its the intermatic model DT77 at fine home improvement stores everywhere!  i got mine at home depot or lowes...cant remember.  also has battery backup for clock, and automatically adjusts for sunup/sundown...and daylight savings time.  a bargain at 15.99 or so.


kool im gonna get one tonight hope i find one.
so i can set it up to go on like mon 730 am on  740 am off wed 730 am on 740 am off friday 730 am on 740 am off then i guess it go back to monday?i hope i can make it this schedule i will soon find out.thanks lyfr.PS


----------



## lyfr (Jun 12, 2008)

PurpleSkunk said:
			
		

> kool im gonna get one tonight hope i find one.
> so i can set it up to go on like mon 730 am on 740 am off wed 730 am on 740 am off friday 730 am on 740 am off then i guess it go back to monday?i hope i can make it this schedule i will soon find out.thanks lyfr.PS


yep, you can mix and match, you set each on/off time and each day separately. one day, 7 days or any # in any order.


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Jun 12, 2008)

kool im gonna pick one up.


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Jun 12, 2008)

i picked up the same one as you i will post a pic later.


----------



## lyfr (Jun 12, 2008)

PurpleSkunk said:
			
		

> i picked up the same one as you i will post a pic later.


 i really hope it does what you need now...u know...after the commercials i done for it an all


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Jun 13, 2008)

looks like it will just gotta figure out how to set it up.i want mon wed and sat 15 min on for now.7 30 to 7 45


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Jun 13, 2008)

as of now i got it set for mon event #1 on 730am event #2 off 745am 
wed event #3 on 730am event #4 off 745am 
and sat event #5 on 730am event #6 off 745am this sound like i set it right to you?thanks PS


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Jun 17, 2008)

so i ended up taken that one timer back it kept coming on at sunset till it drained my res,i couldnt figure out how to turn sunset sunrise off lol so this is what i ended up with,it also has two plug areas so i can have each room running of its own system,flower room nutes,vegg room plain water.PS
i ahve it running mon wed sat for 10 minutes morning time.


----------



## lyfr (Jun 17, 2008)

PurpleSkunk said:
			
		

> so i ended up taken that one timer back it kept coming on at sunset till it drained my res,i couldnt figure out how to turn sunset sunrise off lol so this is what i ended up with,it also has two plug areas so i can have each room running of its own system,flower room nutes,vegg room plain water.PS
> i ahve it running mon wed sat for 10 minutes morning time.


sorry i wasted a trip for ya man, i really thought that would work for you.  that other one looks like it does more for you anyhow...glad ya found somethin that works


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Jun 17, 2008)

lyfr said:
			
		

> sorry i wasted a trip for ya man, i really thought that would work for you.  that other one looks like it does more for you anyhow...glad ya found somethin that works


na man all help is appreciated its acually a great timer just didnt work out for me do to me not know how to set but now im ok.


----------

